# First Ride!!



## skidooosl (Apr 9, 2011)

Just took my first ride on my new to me 1986 Honda 250 Fourtrax! I have snowmobiled for the past 20+ years but this is the first time owning a four wheeler.... It was a blast!! Took a short maybe 15 mile ride on some back roads south east of Gladwin and it ran great!!! 


Cant wait to go out and hit some trails this summer!!! I live just south of Gladwin on Wixom lake... can anyone recommend some good trails?

Does anyone know who to contact for ATV laws in Gladwin County? The County says it is up to the Townships.... and Billings Township directed me back to the county to find out... lol....


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Here ya go......................

http://www.gladwinco.com/Postings/ORVOrdinance.pdf

and..............

http://www.gladwinco.com/Postings/ORVMapVersion4-1-12.pdf

and all county information here.....................http://www.ashleysportsmansclub.com/ORV.htm

Steve


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

skidooosl said:


> Just took my first ride on my new to me 1986 Honda 250 Fourtrax! I have snowmobiled for the past 20+ years but this is the first time owning a four wheeler.... It was a blast!! Took a short maybe 15 mile ride on some back roads south east of Gladwin and it ran great!!!
> 
> 
> Cant wait to go out and hit some trails this summer!!! I live just south of Gladwin on Wixom lake... can anyone recommend some good trails?
> ...



But I"m going on my "hot rod golf cart" (aka wheel chair) It runs about 30mph with a 4" lift and over size skids so I'm thinking it'll do fine.. but I never did get my winch mounted to it.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Heres a source for maps for all the off road and snowmobile trails in Michigan. I have both and they are kept up to date for a year free after the initial purchase. Great company to do business with.......www.vvmapping.com


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> Heres a source for maps for all the off road and snowmobile trails in Michigan. I have both and they are kept up to date for a year free after the initial purchase. Great company to do business with.......www.vvmapping.com


Thank you Bud for the info.  seeyalater


----------

